# flip flop jk



## gabizoratti (Mar 29, 2007)

a partir del ic M74HC107 deaseo contruir un ff jk , pero no se como construir el circuito de clock alguien podria ayudarme con esto saludos muchas gracias


----------



## Apollo (Mar 31, 2007)

Hola gabizoratti:

Creo que andas un poco errado en la idea, el circuito integrado  M74HC107 ya contiene dos FF tipo JK dentro.

No especificas si el pulso de reloj debe ser contínuo o sólo debe ser un pulso único disparado por algún otro elemento.
Podrías construírlo con un 555 conectado como Astable o monostable, otro tipo de FF, un cristal, pulsador o alguna otra compuerta.

Saludos


----------

